# Zombie Apocalypse



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

You are part of the military, and you walk out of the Barracks, you look around, everywhere theirs people wondering, they are limping, you look at thier faces, their eyes are big and there mouths are wide open, one of them stops, it turns and looks at you, it moans loudly, others begin to walk towards you, one of your buddies catches one of the wierd people as it falls over, it starts to bite him, he screams. You see his eyes are wide with fear, he yells "Run!". More of the people crowd around him, you run for the Armoury and pick out you guns.

you can pick from almost anything for guns, just you have to be able to cary it, no "super duper mini-guns with uber large magazines"

i want a wide vareity of classes, so 1 medic, 1 sniper, 1 rifleman, etc.

tell me your history, how you joined the military and why, where your from, etc.

i need a name (not to long) and what he wears, attitude, likes/dislikes, etc.

(yeah, i know it sounds like a certain video game, but i plan on making it very different)


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

omg zombies!!!!! i'll join, hope this is good and that more people join.

Name: William Tolle

Age: 38

Class: Pointman

Equipment: Doublebarrel Shotgun (two shot), Trenchgun (like a normal pump action shotgun, six shot) and combat knife. Bulletproof vest

Appearance: William is of average height standing at six feet tall and weighing in at 230 lbs. He has short brown hair that is always dishevelled no matter what and a long scar running from above his right eye all the way down to his jawline. He has ocean blue eyes and wears nothing on his head. A wears a bulletproof vest with an army jacket over along with combat fatigues and boots.

Backround/Personality: He is very smart despite being a smart ass to people and sometimes a downright asshole. He has a definate swearing problem in both german and english that is so bad he doesnt even know he is swearing sometimes when he is. He joined the military after he and his family moved from Berlin Germany to New York to help his parents pay rent and be able to put food on the table. He has an extremely thick accent that sometimes makes it hard for others to understand him, but he likes it because it allows him to get away with some of his remarks. Before he joined the military he was skinny and thin but after long years of training and wars he has built up thick muscles due to his position of pointman. 

He loves the power of the shotguns he carries but he is no fool knowing that if the zombies are able to bite him then he too will turn into one so he wears thick combat fatigues, boots and a jacket to protect his otherwise vulnerable skin. He loves being up close and personal and then blowing his enemies away and his comrades swear by the book that he loves blowing people to pieces with his shotguns and know that he loves to fight and has a good control on himself for being pointman for so long.


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

(i know Mitchy and he said that this was a modern warfare time so no 40k weapons)

ok i will join

name: Octus Shiv

weapons and gear: custom 12 gauge shotgun with 36 shells, custom desert eagle pistol with 24 bullets, 2 frag grenades, flash-light, and combat armour

Apperance: Octus has red and brown hair that he keeps short, he has bright blue eyes and a tanned skin color. Octus always keeps his pistol near him and he always where's heavy clothes even when its hot.

History: Octus was a farmer when the "zombies" started showing up, he decided that he would join the army to save his family. (Soldiers had their families transported to a safe location) He now fights to survive himself. All though the military cared what was happening to these people, Octus has no love for these people any more. Octus once was a self-less soldier but when he and his best friend were out on a recon mission they got attaked from all sides. Fred died that day, he gave his life to defend Octus. Fred went walking into the horde with a grenade ready. Octus ducked for cover just in time and when he came out he saw Fred. Octus's best friend was now a shapless globe. Octus then became a self-full man. He never cares about anybody now.


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

cool, BlackApostleVilhelm and Android089, you are both accepted, just one thing BlackApostleVihelm, i need to know how many shots you have, just because you may need to pick up more at a certain time, other than that, both the characters are fine


----------



## Lord Lucius (Sep 18, 2008)

I'll join

name:- lance cpl Kemp, Paul
class, sharp shooter
age, 20

equipment:soldier 95s, combat high boots, my rank slides (obviously), webing (thats the thing with the pouches if you dont know) 5 mags of 30 4.5 min rounds, my L89A2 scoped with long barrel and bipod(sniping SA80 basicaly), rifel maintanance kit, rat pack, a luger with 10 rounds, hexi burner, mess tin, water bottle(full) first aid kit, swiss army knife, key ring can opener, para cord and dpm poncho.

new recruit to the RAF regiment, sent over to (wherever) to train. Allways has imaculate parade uniform and is perfect in drill. keeps his black hair short at the sides and back (number 4 cut) with the top about an inch long. Has steely eyes like he has seen to much, and wouldnt think twice of killing. this is offset by his cheecky sarcastic smirk, and his playfull ,jovial attitude, and his easy take on life. loyal like a dog, and he would not leave any one in danger. but every now and then he falls into a deep depresion, when he ressorts to drink, food and VERY screamy music. he is a dead eye shot, even though he needs glasses, in fact, if he wears glasses , he will miss! he only ever wears them to read. He cant say no to a prety girl, or an ok girl...or to be honest, any girl!

born in england, in the slumiest town ever, hemei hempsted, but lived in cardigan, wales all his life, not much better. prone to start swearing in welsh (if I can that is, because your only supposed to speak english on this forum) went into the ATC and fell in love with the RAF

This character is actually me :laugh: I remember when there were loads of officers around in RAF cottesmore, so I went on a rant in welsh so they couldnt hear my foul language, come to think of it, why were there officers in the junior ranks mess?


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

Count me in.

Name- CPL William Scott Popelka

Age- 23

Class- Intelligence Analyst

Weapons & gear- AT-4 w/ 1 round; M9 w/ 5 clips of 15 rounds; M-16A2 w/ 2 clips of 30 rounds; Bayonet; 2 frag grenades; 5 incendiary grenades; ACU's; Kevlar; Interceptor body armor; Load Bearing vest; night vision goggles; PDA: several maps of the areas surrounding the base; 2 1qt canteens; a 2qt camelback.

Appearance- 6' tall, brown hair, green eyes. He is near sighted so he needs to wear glasses. He is of medium build, not to strong, but very intelligent. He is of a shy nature. He likes movies, games, puzzles, books, and maps. He hates zombies.

Background- Joined the US Army because he believed that everyone should serve at least 4 years in the military. He was born in Omaha, NE where he was raised. When the zombie apocalypse accured, he had 2 months left in his service time.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Name: Nathan Jones

Age: 35

Nationality: Welsh born American.

Class: Prisoner turned Mercenary currently in the service of the US military.

Weapons and Gear:







That is a Barret M82 Sniper rifle he uses, it has ten magazines each of ten rounds each including one with armour peircing capabilities.

He also has a M9 Pistol with a under slung torch with four clips of 15 rounds each.

Background: Nathan wears a cloth over his lower face and a pair of goggles on his forehead, he his bald and covered in gang tattoo's from the infamous Apache Outlaw Biker gang (Made up) that he once rode with before being detained for two murders until he was released after his uncle, the President of the Apache's bought him out and cleared his slate with a corrupt Prison Warden. He once again rode with his Chapter until he decided too go Nomad and took up a life as a prvate contractor where he found himself becoming a remarkable shot.

Appearance: Nathan still wears the Apache Leather vest, a skull with a snake entering the nose and coming out of the eye shows the colours. He wears a bandana over his bald head and old leather jeans. He carries a small knife in his knee high boots that was gifted to him by his loving uncle (Who had brought him up after his parents were murdered) that has his name inscribed upon it. He stands at six foot three and is clad in muscles that he worked on while in prison.

Attitude: Nathan generally thinks that he can beat anyone in a fight fair or not. He is however a friendly guy once you get time to talk too him although he wouldnt like too admit it.

Likes: Big Game Hunting (Has hunted a Lion) and being with his fellow Bikers on the open road.

Dislikes: N/A

Motavations: Nathan wants too return to the Apache's who he thinks are probably still alive due to the MC's six Chapters (About 100 Full Patch Members and 150+ Prospects) going up north too find him after it was decided he was a well liked member and shouldnt be allowed too die.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

the doublebarrel is a two shot weapon and the trenchgun is a six sot weapon


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

5 people in 2 days, that awesome, everyone who has posted so far has a great character, and thanks for joining

BlackApostleVilhelm i need to know how much ammo youve got, so im guessing that your shotgun has 36 shots and that your duable barall has about 20


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Name: Fred Darski.

Age: 36.

Class: Rifleman.

Weapons and gear: A standard M16A2 and a fire axe. He has 4 magazines with 30 rounds each for his M16A2.

Background. Fred was born in Finland but he moved to New York at the age of 23 and joined the military at the age of 29. He told his friends he joined the military because he was bored.
He likes to listen to Black and Death metal, and he generaly just thinks axes are cool weapons.

Apperance: He is about 6 foot long. His hair is long dark brown, his eyes are brown. When he is not dressed in his unifrom he uses band t shirts and a leather jacket.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

shit sorry i forgot to put how much ammo i have, thought i didnt understand what you were asking. the double barrel would have 24 and the shotgun 36


----------



## General Genious (Aug 7, 2009)

*Old anton.*

Anton van Houten

Age: 59


Equipment: Laser targeted Crossbow with 60 crossbow bolts and a crowbar

Appearance: Anton is an elderly man So he's a bit smaller than the average man. He is almost bald, and the little hair he has left is grey, and combed so that it covers his bald head. 
He wears a thick wool sweater and some old jeans.

Backround/Personality: Anton moved from the Netherlands to America a long time ago and joined the army as a cook. He seems like a grumpy old man, but down inside he just loves all soldiers like just his children.
His family was killed in a terrorist attack 10 years ago and now the closest thing he has to a family are the soldiers in the base he works.
In his free time he often went to the shooting range and practice how to shoot crossbow with some of his mates.
Anton was cooking dinner ( it was lasagne that day) when he heard about the zombie apocalipse he quickly grab his crossbow and a crowbar from his shed.
He is still pretty fit for his age, although his age is starting to catch up with him. Anton is a heavy smoker and is very fond of alcoholic beverages as well.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Name: Sara Fall

Age: 29

Speciality: Combat Medic

Weapons and Gear: 9mm Mp5 sub machine gun with ACOG sight underslung flaslight, 5 magazines of 30 rounds, M9 service pistol 5 clips of 15 rounds, flashlight underslung. She has silencers for both weapons. First aid kit,combat knife and She wears black fatigues, kevlar, with a tactical helmet and webbing. In her webbing she has some ration packs, a water bottle, shooting goggles and a balaclave mask and sunglasses.

Appearance: 5'7, Her dirty blonde hair reaches shoulder height and she has green eyes.

Background. She joined the British RAF Regiment (Im serving as an officer in) as a combat medic, so she could help her friends and comrades, but would also be able to use a gun and fight. She is intelligent, quick witted but has a habit of getting into trouble with the officers always yelling at her for something. She was transferred to America just before the zombie apoc, to give a semina on field medics. She didn't know what the zombies were and after some initial confusion, soon found herself fighting her way to the armoury. Normally she likes to read, and drive, music and movies. She hates showoffs and rap music.


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

Name: Corporal Samuel Kahn
Age: 21
Class: Grenadier
Appearance: 5' 7", buzz-cut black hair, brown eyes, and a medium build.

Equipment: 
-Army Combat Uniform (ACU)
-Improved Outer Tactical Vest
-M4A1 carbine with an M203A1 grenade launcher attachment
-M9 Pistol
-Night vision goggles
-Combat knife

Ammo: 
-3 clips of 30 rounds (5.56x45mm NATO,)
-2 High-Explosive Dual Purpose rounds (rounds for the grenade launcher)
-6 M576 Buckshot rounds (rounds for the grenade launcher which essentially act like shotgun shells)
-3 clips of 15 rounds (9x19mm Parabellum)

History: Samuel was born in New Jersey and joined the military at the age of 18. He became a corporal when he was 20. Samuel is generally very accurate with rifles and is considered by many people to be highly intelligent. He enjoys reading, completing puzzles, and playing games that require a lot of thought. 

When he first saw the zombies he panicked, and before he knew it, three of his fellow soldiers were being overwhelmed by the zombie horde. After regaining his composure, Samuel grabbed his rifle and gunned down the zombies. At that moment, he swore that he wouldn't rest until every last one of the walking corpses had stopped moving, forever.


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

cool, all the characters in this thread are good, im just going to wait untill 1 more person makes a character, so that we have a nice number of 10 people


alright, its been a little more then a day since everyone joined, so i will start up the action thread now


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Are the Zombie's the fast running ones or slow shambling ones? Also is there more than one type (Think Resident Evil and L4D)


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

sorry, there is only one type, it is a slow shuffleing one, and the infection is not spread by bite, it is a virus spread through the air, so if your not infected already, you never will be


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Dont worry about being sorry i was just wondering


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

name:tom Sawler

Rank: Technical Seargent, USAF

Armament:H&K MP7 with DD magazine:400 shots , colt m1911:40, captured Crossbow:40 bolts

history:joining the USAF at the age of 19, this now-23 year old is a veteran of iraq and mogadishu covert operations. joining the AF Pararescue made him the tough-as-nails seargent that he is. sent to retrieve stranded pilots from a crashed Cobra attack helicopter, Sawler landed perfectly, but his partner did not. by a helicopter blade , his partner attacked him, almost biting his finger off. he then met up with a frazzled group of survivors, and is now in the shirtstorm that hes in now.

Appearance-Ghillie suit with a gas mask
6'1'' blonde slim


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

sorry no one else can join, i dont want more then 10 people


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Dark Angel aka nathan wont be able to post till tomorrow. He asked me to tell you.


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

ok, that works, it gives everyone else more time to comment


----------



## SpectR (Nov 15, 2009)

I don't want to join as it is already full but the likes/dislikes question got me thinking...

Name: Francis
Wears: Vest, jeans
Attitude: Lots of it
Likes:Very little
Hates:EVERYTHING
Gun:Auto-shotgun 

anyway, good luck with your game :biggrin:


----------

